# Tighten WHAT??????



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

Any suggestions what type of spanner you should use?


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

What do you want to tighten Fieldsy? Bolts, nuts, rivets, pipework, or, do you have something else in mind
Jim B


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

*Talking nuts*

Depends on the type of nut! some squirrel nuts need extremely fine torque wrenches, whereas wenches torquing other nuts, may need extreme lubrication.(H)

I've used a monkey on some nuts, but never spannered a monkey's nuts.


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry - there's a picture involved but I'm struggling to compress it sufficiently to meet the site's limit on size.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

You use a BFH and a slugging wrench, obviously!!


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

JoK said:


> You use a BFH and a slugging wrench, obviously!!


Reminds me of a friend's saying.

'If you can't fix it with a hammer, it's an electrical fault!'


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

Think I've finally got the picture up. Please now reconsider your previous responses!


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

TITAN URANUS.........and be careful when you bend over for the soap.


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

A Ring Spanner of course !

73s

Marconista


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

marco nista said:


> A Ring Spanner of course !
> 
> 73s
> 
> Marconista



Spot on - give that man a coconut!
(Thumb)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

I was going to recommend a specialist tool - A butt welded hoop wrench


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, that picture's been around on the Web for a while. Makes you realise why DSC was introduced for calling up ships - imagine calling that one on Channel 16! And everyone in range listening...!


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

Scurdie said:


> Yep, that picture's been around on the Web for a while. Makes you realise why DSC was introduced for calling up ships - imagine calling that one on Channel 16! And everyone in range listening...!


I've tried to track whether its genuine - but found conflicting views.
Anyone know?


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

putting a cork in it is good.. (Jester)


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

Fieldsy said:


> I've tried to track whether its genuine - but found conflicting views.
> Anyone know?


Fieldsy -

According to MIRAMAR you have two to chose from.

The most likely one is is the 1992-built 137746gt tanker DIAMOND ECHO which became the SINA in 2002 & the TITAN URANUS in 2004.
The penny must have dropped fairly quickly as she was renamed TITAN TAURUS in 2006 & a year later became the K COSMOS

73s

Marco


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

marco nista said:


> Fieldsy -
> 
> According to MIRAMAR you have two to chose from.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marco - very helpful.


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

marco nista said:


> A Ring Spanner of course !
> 
> 73s
> 
> Marconista


Bugger!!! Beat me to it!


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Peter Fielding said:


> Bugger!!! Beat me to it!


Golly, bit of a Freudian slip there 

Some one 'in the know' told me some time ago that everyone told the owner it wasn't the best choice of names...

Heard on an Oz TV series ( Underbelly.. down loaded online in Ushuaia) recently .... 'Anal sex?... geez that would hurt like buggery'


----------



## John Williams 56-65 (Feb 12, 2008)

I heard that Alum was a recommended ring tightener. Used extensively by Ladies of the Night.


----------



## steviej (Dec 23, 2006)

Fieldsy said:


> Reminds me of a friend's saying.
> 
> 'If you can't fix it with a hammer, it's an electrical fault!'


No its obvious if you cannot fix it with a hammer. You need a bigger one.


----------



## kevin morgan (Mar 22, 2008)

i doubt at 47 yo i could get any tighter?!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

steviej said:


> No its obvious if you cannot fix it with a hammer. You need a bigger one.


Rules of Korean shipbuilding No.3

If it doesn't fit -hit it, if it still doesn't fit -hit it harder, if it breaks - it needed replacing anyway


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

SM, I think that Korean thing comes from the north east coast shipyards.
"If at first you don't succeed, get a hammer with a bigger heid"


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

ccurtis1 said:


> SM, I think that Korean thing comes from the north east coast shipyards.
> "If at first you don't succeed, get a hammer with a bigger heid"


Oh I don't doubt it the koreans have just improved on old ideas. No.4 is a belter

"If the end product does not match the drawing - change the drawing"


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

_"If the end product does not match the drawing - change the drawing"_

They are very good at doing that in a well known Singaporean shipyard as well!

McC


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

No.5 

If you catch them doing something wrong they always smile - this is because they have already worked out a way to blame you


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

_No.5 

If you catch them doing something wrong they always smile - this is because they have already worked out a way to blame you_.

Yes - and then send in the Variation Order for you to pay for it anyway!!!!

McC


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Use the universal tool loved by AB's the world over - The Shifter!

Jonty


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

These days they pronounce it Urinus, ring spanner is a good one, although it depends which size, sixpence/ half-a-crown especially in bad weather and the large wave approaching.


----------



## orcades (Jan 4, 2008)

If it dont fit its because of an excess of wee touches and midges wings, at least thats what my old super told me


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

Keep Still son,


----------

